# klein backpack



## trebormac (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-5...TF8&coliid=I27YNOWPC7KY5Q&colid=37HX8CHHF5QHB

http://www.achrnews.com/ext/resources/2012/05-14-12/IB-55421-BP-OPEN.jpg

http://www.kleintools.com/content/tradesman-pro-organizers


My coworker said he saw one of these at his local supply store. Was wondering if anyone has one? Likes or dislikes? Other products like it? and can anyone find other pictures or a review of this pack??

Thanks


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Only good if you gotta hike tools into remote locations. Snap on makes one too. I don't have one so I wont poo poo it. I would hate to have to pack in a heavy pack. I guess if the seals had an electrician it would be good.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

One of the guys I work with uses a back pack stile one as his daily toolbag, he seems to like it. I have never seen him use it as a backpack.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> One of the guys I work with uses a back pack stile one as his daily toolbag, he seems to like it.


Chugs? :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I had the CLC backpack but I felt like a nerd and it was killing my shoulders. I can strap my Veto XXL-F onto a pack frame with water and lunch, tool belt and material and be more comfy at almost triple the weight.

These look handy if your working around honest people.

http://www.snickersworkwear.com/products/tool-carriers/tool-bags/flexi-tool-bagbackpack-23-l/


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Klein and love it. I use it for 3 of my meters and all my control panel screwdrivers. I can't recommend it enough.

I posted pics around here somewhere.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have one made by Toolpak, posted pics a while back in the toolbag photos thread. I love it and used it just for tower and long walking distance work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Chugs? :laughing:


Casey


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Casey


Ohhhh...I remember he used something like that back a few years ago. Makes sense.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I just picked up a small Veto style knock-off for my new gig at the park, but I was thinking along the lines of a back pack. It's going to be a lot of walking around from ride to ride.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a CLC pack ... the Klein looks more suitable.

I don't use it often, but I do find it useful when I'm schlepping stuff up to a ladder, etc .... and when I also have to haul stuff like my drill, caulk, and the like.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Just picked one up for riding my motorcycle to work. Everything fits in great lots and lots of room. Only down side it's a pain to use the tape holder. The d ring doesn't fit well with 3m rolls (33, 35, 88) and the tape clip well. I had to buy a new tape measure on the first day. On the plus side I get to enjoy 2 wheels 30+ mpg and 0-100mph in 4 sec on to and from jobs sites.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bad ass backpack! 

I dont own one yet, but i have seen them. 

It is on my list of things to get


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> bad ass backpack!
> 
> I dont own one yet, but i have seen them.
> 
> It is on my list of things to get


You work for Klien? They need to get the hand tools line fixed before they make gimmick crap.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

nolabama said:


> You work for Klien? They need to get the hand tools line fixed before they make gimmick crap.


You must work for another tool company because all you do is troll/rip Klein when people post about them..... 

:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Lighting Bolt said:


> You must work for another tool company because all you do is troll/rip Klein when people post about them.....
> 
> :whistling2:


I am required by my company to use them. I had quit using them a few years ago before I got this job. If I had not been let down several times by their product I would not rip them. But they have failed at a time when failure is unacceptable time and time again. It's sad really.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the guys I work with has one and he seems to like it. Most of our guys have backpacks now, I ended up just getting a hiking back pack from walmart to keep my tool belt and drill in.


----------

